# Fitted Wardrobes -Dublin



## Renovation22 (6 Apr 2007)

Hi there,

Recently bought a 2nd hand house and looking for any recommendations for fitted wardrobes.

Had a look in In-House but really need someone to measure up for me and then fit the wardrobes.  In-house don't seem to provide that service.

Thanks


----------



## gel (6 Apr 2007)

Measure your space and go to any of the Kitchens direct shops.


----------



## liteweight (7 Apr 2007)

Do they supply fitters? Any idea on cost?


----------



## GreatDane (7 Apr 2007)

Hi

We got Sliderobes fitted a while back - expensive but good.   The workmen even cleaned up after themselves, which must almost be a first in this country 

Cheers

G>


----------



## dools (8 Apr 2007)

Hi,

I would recommend Town and country kitchens in Glasnevin. We got fitted wardrobes plus a matching tallboy plus lockers. Well happy with them

D


----------



## gel (8 Apr 2007)

liteweight said:


> Do they supply fitters? Any idea on cost?


 
Not directly. However they do have recommended fitters who they can organise for you. The fitter I think is paid roughly based on a percentage of what the materials cost. After this you pay the fitter directly. We arranged to have our wardrobes delivered the day before the fitter was scheduled to come. Was pleased with the end result.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Apr 2007)

You may find something of use in the previous threads here.


----------



## jh72i (9 Apr 2007)

Got Sliderrobes a couple of years ago. The seemed to be the only ones who could cater for slated roofs.  Anyway, they come out with computer program, measure up, sit with you to figure out what you want where, and finally show you what it all will look like. Nice service looked million times better that the hole that was there so I went for it.  The workman did an excellent job - tidy too.

Now, in retrospect and with a little more perspective on the value of money, I cannot believe I paid the price I did for a wardrobe (the price was just nuts!).  Also, the design wasn't good - looked good but wasn't.  There would have been so much more space to use that wasn't.  I wasn't married then and was just desperate for something.

I know there are a lot more options out there these days especially if your space is straight forward rectangular.  

There is also the DIY route which I did myself in another bedroom.  You wouldn't believe how easy that can be - I got the diy store (B&Q or Atlantic or..) to cut the shelves/supports exactly to size and putting in the doors...well...easy.  

Good luck with it.


----------



## othermissy (30 May 2007)

Hi there,

I went out on Saturday to look for sliderobes and I visited three different suppliers / companies:

Robeplan - The service was very good their product looked great however there were a little expensive.

Komandor Sliding Robes- I saw a recommendation on this site about this company and went to see what they were like. Out of three places they were the cheapist and most professional. The sales assitant was able to provide us with a computer graphic print out on the spot of what we wanted.

Sliderobes - I have never experienced as rude a sales person in my life as the lady we were dealing with here. She was very dismissive and rude in her approach and as a result we couldn't get an extensive quote from her. 

I am not associated with any of these companies.


----------



## muffin1973 (30 May 2007)

Othermissy, can you give a rough guide to what you wanted to get and how much Komandor were charging?  The website looks expensive!

Thanks,

M


----------



## danaforever (30 May 2007)

Hello, I went to Bedroom Elegance in Dorset Street as recommended on this site and found them excellent and most helpful, however I settled on wardrobes from in-house as I preferred their design.  At in-house they can give a list of fitters and we were lucky, we have a fitter coming out this weekend.  All in all, looking, choosing and paying, it will only take about 10 days start to finish and for three bedrooms kitted out the cost is roughly including the fitting is €10K.
Hope this helps, I am not associated with either company.
Dana


----------



## The Machine (21 Jun 2007)

I'm looking at getting two small double door sliding wardrobes fitted too. 

We've had quotes from Sliderodes and Robeplan and both have good products but are pricey. Sliderobes were around €3000 for both wardrobes while Robeplan were quoting €3700. Although once they heard of Sliderobes price they decided to beat Sliderobes price by €100.... If they can change their prices that much it makes you think of the margin they are making!

Hadn't heard of Komandor so will have to check them out!! If there are any other sliding wardrobe companys worth looking at, please let me know...


----------



## Gamblor72 (21 Jun 2007)

Hi,

Try [broken link removed] we've decided to go with this company, they are based in Wexford but have stores in Rathfarnham, they were the cheapest (about 40% cheaper than their competitors) but also the most professional, didn't try to push their own design, (which can sometimes increase the overall price) did exactly what we wanted.  They are definitely worth a phone call.

Good luck,
Gamblor.


----------



## 900TS (21 Jun 2007)

We used D1 kitchens (no affiliation) - for both fitteted kitchen and wardrobes - they gave us a guide of approx 150 euro per foot of wardrobe - so if you want a 6ft wide wardrobe total cosat should be approx 900 euro - it actually worked out a bit cheaper than that, as when they measured they suggested going a bit wider than we had planed for when getting a rough quote, they didn't charge any extra.


----------



## pbyrne (21 Jun 2007)

Gamblor72 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try [broken link removed] we've decided to go with this company, they are based in Wexford but have stores in Rathfarnham, they were the cheapest (about 40% cheaper than their competitors) but also the most professional, didn't try to push their own design, (which can sometimes increase the overall price) did exactly what we wanted.  They are definitely worth a phone call.
> 
> ...



One big problem to watch out with these guys is that their selection of glass/framing and doors is quite limited. We got some installed from them a while back and foolishly put down the deposit before looking at the samples and agreeing the exact materials (our own fault as we assumed all of the places offered the same type of stuff), when we got the samples they were different to robeplan and on reflection I would have went with them as their materials looked better and were more varied.

Also didn't find them to be 40% cheaper unfortunately - only about 200euro - 300euro in it in the end. 

And my final peave is that they come from the school of no receipts (although at least the cheque was made out to the company rather than cash). I'm sure if I chase them I can get a receipt - but it should be offered immediately in my view.


----------

